# At-43 Repaint ( Red Blok)



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

*At-43 Repaint ( Red Blok) and infinity games news pics and another minis*

i put my at-43 minis:

Page n°1: at-43: kolossus, urod, urod pilote, sierp.
Page n°1: infinity: french para-commando with suisse camo, wip of janissaire

For the mini i ll liked it a lot specially the kolossus, the pre-paint is cool but i prefer repaint the mini is easy we don't need to sub-layer the minis we painted directly, like this this pics:
a Kolossus re-paint in white with a brush 
i know the pics is not very good i ll try to make a better and i ll posted

with this minis i ve win 2 bronze medal in confirmed painting at ravage mix open 2009 and Montrouge contest 2009 ( 2 big painting contest in france )
front side:


from side:


the other:


from back:


the urod :


from side:



from back:




odin, urod pilote:




a sierp at-43 in wip i known i forget to remove the casting lines:








a para-commando infinity with an Alpe camouflage in the Swiss army: 



from back:


a janissaire infinity:


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice! i like the look of commando.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

The commando is sweet!


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you guys


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

news !!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, and I am happy to see people actually repaint their pre-paints sometimes. They are looking excellent and keep us updated on your progress!


----------

